# The Loose Ring Snaffle - Bit Guards Needed?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have two loose rings, a copper french link and a thinner single jointed sweet iron with copper inlay. The french link looks like this(except copper)
Country Supplies | Cottage Craft French Mouth Loose Ring Snaffle - 1009 | Ariat Apparel

The sweet iron has a thinner mouth peice and much larger hole for the ring to slide freely through.

My question is, do you need bit gaurds on a loose ring?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Generally speaking, yes. I always put bit guards on loose ring snaffles. 
If you're looking for great bit guards that are easy to put on but don't have the bulk of Velcro, check out the Reinsman ones - they are amazing. I have two pairs now and will be picking up another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Bit guards are not necessary for a well made bit. I have never used them on any of my horses and don't know of pinching that occurred from any of my snaffles.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Depends, Toy. Loose rings are notorious for pinching as the ring can pull a bit on the lip as it slides through. Some horses are more sensitive too; my gelding's skin is super sensitive (even though he requires a ton of leg!!) and I did notice some rubs on his lip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never used bit guards on a loose ring. If they are pinching then you need to size up.
I do however always use a flash noseband or a drop noseband on a loose ring to stabilize the bit in the horse's mouth.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I have them on a few but havent had a horse pinched with one...I don't let it hang where it can pinch though I like it in their mouth like a wrinkle or so. For me it is preference....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

If you are showing in dressage, unless they just changed the rules (it happens) bit guards are illegal. Just FYI.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have used bit guards before, but mainly just because I happened to have them...Like Toy said, well made bits do not need them. Also like anebel said, if the bit is pinching it's size up time. I use them on my gag bits though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I rode without bit guards and never had pinching issue. As long as it's a nice balanced bit you are good.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the bit is a little too wide they can take up the slack as well.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I used only loose-ring snaffles for the better part of 2 years and never had any issues with pinching. Mine were cheap, but they fit my boys (back then I had a Welsh and a Standie) and they did the job. Never used bit guards either.

Now I have an Anglo and a TB. The TB is just in the process of being mouthed, so she's in a full cheek snaffle at the moment, and the Anglo is in an eggbutt. His work bridle came with him and it had bit guards - yes, bit guards with an eggbutt!! - which annoyed me so much I took them off, even though it wasn't a competition bridle (no noseband) so I couldn't use it anywhere except at home.

The headpiece of said bridle now belongs to a friend and the rest of it is my beach bridle... minus headpiece. I need to get another.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Chiming in again after posting earlier, I'm guilty of using the guards just because they matched the tack set.....:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> check out the Reinsman ones - they are amazing. I have two pairs now and will be picking up another.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



These? Easy Button Bit Guard: Reinsman Equestrian Products are they soft of hard?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never used bit guards on a loose ring snaffle- as mentioned earlier, they aren't dressage legal, so (if you show in dressage) you need to make sure your bit doesn't pinch without the guards. Loose ring bits are usually fitted 1/4-1/2" larger than fixed ring bits as a preventative.

The horse I have now has pink skin, and I did notice the corners of his mouth getting a bit red after rides in the 5" loose ring I initially borrowed from my trainer, though he didn't show any signs of discomfort. I could have gone up a size in bits, but decided to get the KK Ultra 2-Type instead: all the advantages of loose ring, no chance of pinching.


----------

